# Welcome to my Bar!!



## BuckinFish (Oct 16, 2008)

It took my Dad and I a good year to finish, and built the whole room around the bar top that I found on ebay for $17.00....
bottoms up


----------



## littlewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Buck (Oct 16, 2008)

SWEEEEETTTT!!!!!   

I wouldn't be worth a darn if I had a beer tap at my house...


----------



## ThaDuck (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice Man Cave!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 16, 2008)

That........... is the coolest room I have seen by far!!!!!! AWESOME!!!

So when you inviting some of us over?


----------



## Smokey (Oct 16, 2008)

Cool


----------



## slimbo (Oct 16, 2008)

Fancy Fancy!  I like it.


----------



## cnw38 (Oct 16, 2008)

Man that looks Great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reelcool (Oct 16, 2008)

Looks really good man. I tell you what would be awsome lol, if all those taps ran to different kegs.


----------



## letsemwalk (Oct 16, 2008)

words can't describe that.
Looks AWESOME.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 16, 2008)

What times the game start.  Great looking spot to pull up a seat. 

Hoss


----------



## maker4life (Oct 16, 2008)

Now that's pretty cool .


----------



## pnome (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 17, 2008)

Is that mich tap by the sink live, or just the BL?  Doesn't really matter since you got BL...that's all you need!!  Nice room!!


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Great looking bar and room.


----------



## Ol' Red (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice work.....I live in Woodstock.....when's the get together at your place?  Just kidding....very nice work though.

Red


----------



## fishbone2149 (Oct 17, 2008)

Will you be my new best friend?  Dang what a nice man room.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome room


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Oct 17, 2008)

ryanwhit said:


> Is that mich tap by the sink live, or just the BL?  Doesn't really matter since you got BL...that's all you need!!  Nice room!!



Its live....look at the CO2 bottle sitting on the floor in the first pic....KEGORATOR!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 17, 2008)

That looks really good!!


----------



## ToLog (Oct 17, 2008)

those are great pics, and great job with the details.

i guess i'm getting too old to respond to these kinds of posts.

at first i thought it was a Katie Bar the Door kind of post. 

then, i thought it was about Browning Semi-Auto Rifles.

obviously, i'm behind the curve, and what you've got is a piece of art, for sure.


----------



## BuckinFish (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you fellas, it was a lot of hard work and well worth it.  This was all fit in to a basement in a townhouse.  ANYONE can do it, neither my dad nor I had any experience.  Seriously the room was built around the bar top and the wal-mart bought kegerator (works like a champ!).  We had help with the plumbing/electrical and carpet...other than that it was two hunters buildin stuff


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Oct 17, 2008)

So what time should we show for the National Championship and Superbowl parties??
J/K nice room


----------



## SkyHigh (Oct 18, 2008)

Nicely done.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 19, 2008)

when can i come over??


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 27, 2008)

Poor me a yuengling thats one of my favorites. Good PA derink


----------



## flyingt (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice man cave! Good attention to details and the whole beer theme with taps on the wall. Where did ya'll get those taps anyway? I have been looking for some.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 27, 2008)

gotta love a real man room...needs deer heads though!


----------



## Lorri (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome job on the "MAN Room" - lots of men are going to be jealous of your "MAN ROOM"


----------



## tbonestep (Oct 27, 2008)

NICE!! Whens the next poker game??


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 27, 2008)

Thats sweet right there!!
I would love to have something like that!


----------



## ranger1977 (Oct 27, 2008)

A good place to take a mental health break.


----------



## JDAWG (Oct 27, 2008)

Need a husband??

J/K  that is my dream to have...then I'll quit work


----------



## Greatflake (Oct 28, 2008)

deerehauler said:


> Poor me a yuengling thats one of my favorites. Good PA derink



never had heard of it till couple months ago.. seems my uncle and dad find it over in alabama and make a run over ever now and then and buy them up some personal "floor stock" not a bad lager at all...


----------



## buckeroo (Oct 28, 2008)

Now THAT looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## Katera73 (Oct 28, 2008)

Great looking bar ! You need some deer horns hung somewhere.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter (Oct 28, 2008)

If I was a drinking man.........wait, I am.  Nice bar.


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 28, 2008)

Greatflake said:


> never had heard of it till couple months ago.. seems my uncle and dad find it over in alabama and make a run over ever now and then and buy them up some personal "floor stock" not a bad lager at all...



Yeah had the dad bring me some down from pittsburgh on his last trip threw so I am stocked up myself for now


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2008)

Saaweeeeeeet looking bar!  Where'd you get the old lumber?  Ya'll did a fantastic job on those boards!  All of it looks great, but that behind the bar area is my favorite!
Great Job and I bet you have some great "moments" to remember sharing the time w/ your Dad!


----------



## parkerman (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like you got it all in that man room.  Do you ever leave that room?


----------



## BuckinFish (Nov 16, 2008)

The tap handles are from ebay, surprisingly they are hard to bid on.  The wood behind the bar is actually just tounge and groove 8 ft. planks from home depot that come 6 to a pack for only 8 bucks, then we stained them.  And the only reason I leave this room is for that stuff called work.  Thanks to all those who posted since the last time i checked this!!!


----------

